# VK - Pod Lanyard, More EQS, Glass For Days



## Gizmo (15/5/19)

New Arrivals:
Vape King Pod Lanyard
Vape Skin Battery Wraps
SKRR Tank Replacement Glass
Falcon King Replacement Glass
Stick V9 Replacement Glass
Zeus X Replacement Glass
Profile Unity Replacement Glass
Innokin EQS ( Pink, Purple & White )


Restocks

Innokin EQS Pods
Mystique Tanks
Joyetech Eco Aio Glass
Vaporesso NRG Tank Glass
Vaporesso NRG SE Glass
Coil Master Wire Cutter
Coil Master Vape Brush

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest


----------

